# GIRLS ALOUD >>>girl group/singers



## ksaelee (Apr 18, 2009)

not sure where to put this topic but i like their makeup looks they are gorgeous!!! check out some of their vids...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if i knew how to post screen caps i would...but i don't...here are the links! if you don't like the songs..just check out their makeup!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Girls Aloud - Can't Speak French (HQ)

YouTube - Girls Aloud - Untouchable (Official Music Video)

YouTube - Girls Aloud - The Promise [Official video HD]

YouTube - Girls Aloud - The Loving Kind

YouTube - Girls Aloud - Call The Shots - Official Music Video

YouTube - Girls Aloud - Sexy! No No No - Full Video


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 19, 2009)

Their videos are neat, and I loooooove their makeup!  Thanks for posting these!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 19, 2009)

I've seen a few makeup looks. tuts inspired by them and I can see why.
They look hot.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 19, 2009)

I always love Sarah's makeup.


----------



## Moofy (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh man I love Girls Aloud! They're my ultimate guilty pleasure. I always bought their live DVD's and my boyfriend is taking me to see them next month! I was so shocked when he told me! They're all so beautiful


----------



## nunu (Apr 19, 2009)

I love them, especially Cheryl. I think they are all beautiful. I especially loved  their song The Promise. Everything from the theme, make up, hair and wardrobe was fantastic and spot on.


----------



## ksaelee (Apr 19, 2009)

i like their newer songs  and yes the girls are gorgeous!  i added another mv...sexy no no no!!! i love the eyes in this one!


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 20, 2009)

Is this the group that has the member that's under arrest for giving someone HIV, or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Kinderwhore (Apr 20, 2009)

Doesn't Nicola even have her own range of make-up for pale skinned girls? I think I read about it on ONTD a looong time ago, but that was before I got into Girls Aloud. Who rule. The Spice Girls will always be #1 in my 90s Child heart, but I was taken aback by how much I immediately loved Girls Aloud once I began listening to them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Is this the group that has the member that's under arrest for giving someone HIV, or am I thinking of someone else?_

 
Nope, that would be a member of the German group No Angels.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep Nicola has her own range of makeup... its called Dainty Doll.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't remember the name of their makeup artist... i'll come back to you all on this one haha


----------



## aziajs (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I can't remember the name of their makeup artist... i'll come back to you all on this one haha_

 
It's Liz Martin or Martins (I've seen it spelled both ways & don't know which is correct).  

I am so addicted to them and I don't even live in the U.K.


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_Doesn't Nicola even have her own range of make-up for pale skinned girls? I think I read about it on ONTD a looong time ago, but that was before I got into Girls Aloud. Who rule. The Spice Girls will always be #1 in my 90s Child heart, but I was taken aback by how much I immediately loved Girls Aloud once I began listening to them.



Nope, that would be a member of the German group No Angels._

 
Gah, thanks! *blush*


----------



## Amber*Christine (Apr 21, 2009)

The HIV thing has to do w/ some member of a German girl group, so no not them. 
OH I know what you mean about their makeup! I LOVE Sarah Harding's, (the blonde one), makeup in "Whole Lotta History"! Wish someone could tell what she's wearing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I like Cheryl's in "The Loving Kind". Gorge Girls!!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 29, 2009)

Can someone explain to me why everyone loves Cheryl so much?  I am so curious.  I don't live in the U.K. so I am kind of an outsider to the whole GA phenomenon.  What I see of them is on YouTube, scans of articles they've been in, etc.  It's so funny to me because if they were a U.S. group I think Nadine would be the most popular.  I personally really like Sarah and Nicola has completely transformed in terms of fashion and makeup and I love that.  So, anyway I was just curious why Cheryl is so popular.


----------



## nunu (Apr 29, 2009)

^I am not too sure but maybe the fact that she is married to a footballer(a WAG-what brits call footballer's wifes)?
WAG is short for Wife and Girlfriend.

I really like Nicola because i think she's really unique, but the british media doesn't give her any attention and trashes her most of the time for being too pale and "freaky" looking.


----------

